# Newborn Puppies.



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

*post deleted*


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh how amazing..they looks very strong and well sized !! she did very well !


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Glad its all going well Suzanne!
the pics arent showing for me


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

They're not showing for me either, Claire.  I'm very glad everything went well, though.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

No can't see pictures !


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Same here....no pics!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww they are adorable :love5:


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

ohh puppies. So cute. Wish i could get another chi baby.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

they are sooo cute and tiny!! i have never seen or held such a little dog in real life. how sweet they must be


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

yey I can see them now! they're so teeny. I cant wait to see how they grow xxx


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

*post deleted*


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh my gosh! They are just lovely! :love2: Oh, it makes me want another chi SO badly! You must be very, very excited!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh i want one as well !


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

congatulations again! they all look fine and healthy! and smart move with the copyright.. yous never wat ppl will do.


----------



## sue (Dec 6, 2009)

Congratulations, they are just precious!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

aww very cute! I love newborns they're soo tiny!!! I love them when they first open their eyes our previous litter, when the lady came ot see Tulula at 2 weeks she didint have her eyes open yet. As soon as she left she opened one of them so i phoned the family and sent them pictures with one eye open! Then 2 hours later the other one opened too lol


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

They are precious...Glad they are all doing well


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

They are beautiful puppies!! 

I'm so glad that you copyright your pics. People have been known to steal photos and then pass them off as their own dogs, so you are smart to do that and protect yours.

Cant' wait to watch them grow up. I hope you have a couple of little Marleys in there.  He's such a beauty.

Brodysmom


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

*post deleted*


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i cant see the pics  x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, precious little darlings! Congrats!


----------



## Kayota (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh so sweet <3


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.............................They're beautiful and so precious.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh wow!!!Amazing!!Such lovely pics...glad everythings going so well!But you cant tear yourself away from them :


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Gorgeous pups!!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwwwwww beautifull pups. Its hard to tell from the pics but are they really tiny? I have never seen chi pups that new before x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

nice pups! any up dated ones?

i understand about the copy right


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

*post deleted*


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh they are sooooooo gorgeous!!!


----------

